# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας] turbo x pd x500

## takisegio

στον ανω προβολεα δεν εχω ταση στη λαμπα με αποτελεσμα να μην λειτουργει.σας παραθετω φωτο του τροφοδοτικου υψηλης .αν μπορειτε βοηθηστε με

----------


## FILMAN

Η φωτο είναι θολή.

----------


## takisegio

το ξερω για τη φωτο .βρηκα τα 2 απο τα 3 optocoupler που εχει καμμενα.υπαρχει και τροπος ομως να το "κοροιδεψεις " βραχυκυκλωνωντας 2 καλωδια για να ξεκινησει η υψηλη ταση,δεν εχω καταλαβει ομως ποια καλωδια απο τα 5 που εχει

----------


## takisegio

επανερχομαι νε νεες φωτο .τα optocoupler δεν τα βρισκω αλλα μετρωντας τα εκτος πλακετας δειχνουν οκ.στη πρωτη φωτο το λευκο εξαρτηματακι που φαινται δεν καταλαβαινω αν ειναι smd πυκνωτης ή ασφαλεια(με ωμομετρηση δειχνει απειρο)

----------


## takisegio

μετα κοπου αλλαξα τα optocoupler  αλλα τπτ .καποια βοηθεια;;

----------


## jakektm

απο το τροφοδοτικο προς την πλακετα τι τασεις φευγουν;

οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι στην φωτογραφια , ο ενας γραφει c2 , ο αλλος δεν φαινεται τι γραφει, τους εχεις αλλαξει;

----------


## takisegio

ναι τους εχω αλλαξει ,σε ποια πλακετα εννοεις;αυτη ειναι η πλακετα της υψηλης τασης , για να "ξεκινησει " πρεπει αν παρει εντολη απο το μικρο πλακετακι.

----------

